# For the Love of Maltese



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Has anyone heard of this breeder in Missouri?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Fran,
I went exploring on the website. There are some very pretty dogs. There are also a few red flags. First while the website does show the adult dogs, it still seems to exist for the purpose of selling puppies. It does not appear that she shows and the her breeding stock are not finished. She does show the pedigrees of her sires and dams, but that really made concerned. There are some famous dogs from top notch breeders, many of the dogs in MiMi's pedigree. BUT wait, all those breeders sell only with a spay/neuter contract or a show contract, so who along the line broke the contract?
The last thing that bothers me is that she published the price. Most reputable breeders, not all, but most ask you to inquire privately. 

So, bottom line is, the dogs are beautiful, but I would have to know a lot more about these people before I would get a dog from them. In fact, I would ask why they don't show and how they got champion dogs without breaking a contract. They made not have done that, but how did it happen.

I hope other members will look at the site and give opinions.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I didn't see where there was a price listed. If you go to the links, this forum is listed. My Roux the puppy mill boy has a pedigree. I'm going to look at that tonight and post his pedigree to see if anyone might recognize his breeding. He is not AKC and is a very large 12 lb. maltese


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Under available puppies it states that Dallas is $900...


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks I went back and saw the price. You just never know what to believe on the internet anymore.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I haven't looked at the site yet, but the interesting thing is, even dogs from Maltese from pet stores come with pedigree and are often registered with the AKC. I often wonder really what the pedigree really is and what those pups looked since pet store pups come from puppy mills...

_Post edited:_ I do have to say there home page looks good and catchy since they are talking about how bad "Puppy Mills" are in Missouri and how they want to preserve the breed, etc... Interesting how they draw people in. And I think this could be a red flag "By the going home age of 9 to 12 weeks..."


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

If you want a purebred Maltese, go to a show breeder listed on the AMA website, or rescue. I would stay far away from breeders in MO, KS, MS, PA, etc., unless listed on the AMA website!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> If you want a purebred Maltese, go to a show breeder listed on the AMA website, or rescue. I would stay far away from breeders in MO, KS, MS, PA, etc., unless listed on the AMA website!!


As always Elisabeth, good advice!!


----------

